# Late tips



## Jennkc (Jan 10, 2019)

I sometimes get tips from 2 and 3 days before, why does that happen?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Because the customer realizes that they didn't tip the next time they open the app. Or, they tip when the see the email. I've gotten tips more than a week old.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

My most delayed tip was 3 days -- earned on a Sunday, credited on a Wednesday.
Pro Tip: Uber tracks it to the week it was earned. Make sure you get paid for it during the week it was credited to you.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Illini said:


> My most delayed tip was 3 days -- earned on a Sunday, credited on a Wednesday.
> Pro Tip: Uber tracks it to the week it was earned. Make sure you get paid for it during the week it was credited to you.


If it is from a prior week, it shows as Past Activity something on your earnings statement. I appreciate the money, but it puts a hole in tracking my tips.


----------



## Jennkc (Jan 10, 2019)

thank you all?


----------

